# Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

I will be contacting Forest Pines over the course of the next few days to try to arrange next years meet.
Thinking about what happened this year with holidays (and I hope you don't think I'm being selfish here)......
I have arranged next years Cooden meet for Friday 22nd June.
I am thinking that if I make the Forest Pines meet *Sunday 17th - Monday 18th June*, it just means me booking the one week off work to fit both meets in.
I appreciate that a few of you who went to Forest Pines, (Fish, Leftie, BiM, Paperboy to name just a few), traditionally attend the Cooden meet too, so I was hoping that this wouldn't put you off?
I don't know how you feel about this, so would appreciate some input.
As I say, my *only reason* for suggesting this is to avoid a repetition of this years debacle, as to say I was cheesed off would be an understatement.
Thoughts?
Rob


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



I will be contacting Forest Pines over the course of the next few days to try to arrange next years meet.
Thinking about what happened this year with holidays (and I hope you don't think I'm being selfish here)......
I have arranged next years Cooden meet for Friday 22nd June.
I am thinking that if I make the Forest Pines meet *Sunday 17th - Monday 18th June*, it just means me booking the one week off work to fit both meets in.
I appreciate that a few of you who went to Forest Pines, (Fish, Leftie, BiM, Paperboy to name just a few), traditionally attend the Cooden meet too, so I was hoping that this wouldn't put you off?
I don't know how you feel about this, so would appreciate some input.
As I say, my *only reason* for suggesting this is to avoid a repetition of this years debacle, as to say I was cheesed off would be an understatement.
Thoughts?
Rob


Click to expand...

Not that I've been to either (yet). But from all the responses i saw. I'd say you have more than earned the choice to sort it in such a manor! 

Just make sure you get a witness and a witness for your witness when you hand in your holiday request!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Not that I've been to either (yet). But from all the responses i saw. *I'd say you have more than earned the choice to sort it in such a manor! *

Just make sure you get a witness and a witness for your witness when you hand in your holiday request!
		
Click to expand...

Is absolutely the right answer.  Smiffy, for the effort you put in organising these things you have no need to apologise for or be concerned about the dates and why you chose them, if that's what it needs to make sure you're at both then that's what happens, end of.

Single room for me pleaseâ€¦.. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is absolutely the right answer.  Smiffy, for the effort you put in organising these things you have no need to apologise for or be concerned about the dates and why you chose them, if that's what it needs to make sure you're at both then that's what happens, end of.

Single room for me pleaseâ€¦.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your vote of confidence Rich, it's much appreciated!
I have emailed FP this morning to find out if those dates are available, or alternatives if they are not.
I know it's a year away yet, but places like Forest Pines get booked up really quickly and I wanted to make sure we got in.
I remember trying to book up the Cooden meet last year, and only one date was available for the whole of the Summer months!
Will keep you posted and your room request is duly noted.
Again, thanks for stepping in as Captain this year, you can keep the job next year if you want! Our team lost during my captaincy!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for your vote of confidence Rich, it's much appreciated!
I have emailed FP this morning to find out if those dates are available, or alternatives if they are not.
I know it's a year away yet, but places like Forest Pines get booked up really quickly and I wanted to make sure we got in.
I remember trying to book up the Cooden meet last year, and only one date was available for the whole of the Summer months!
Will keep you posted and your room request is duly noted.
Again, thanks for stepping in as Captain this year, you can keep the job next year if you want! Our team lost during my captaincy!! 


Click to expand...

If you're accepting applications, can i go on a reserve list.

 I recall asking last time and am aware is short straws. But just in case the youngsters need a hand......


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			If you're accepting applications, can i go on a reserve list.

 I recall asking last time and am aware is short straws. But just in case the youngsters need a hand......
		
Click to expand...

I'll certainly add you when I start a list.
Bearing in mind we had 32 the first time, this year 40, I might (might) look for 48 next year. Depends on the response.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

You have a weird holiday list, if Madam can book long weekends why can't you?

The dates are fine for me, wondering if you will be able to get such a good deal for a Friday night as I would expect this to be more popular /expensive than a Sunday/ Monday.

Do what works for you Rob , it's your train set &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You have a weird holiday list, if Madam can book long weekends why can't you?

The dates are fine for me,* wondering if you will be able to get such a good deal for a Friday night* as I would expect this to be more popular /expensive than a Sunday/ Monday.

Do what works for you Rob , it's your train set ï‘
		
Click to expand...

I've looked at that Phil, but the Friday night rate at Forest Pines is horrendous compared to the offer we get for a Sunday night mate.
The only reason I can get it for Â£109.00 is due to an offer they run.
Trust me, I've looked
Oh.... and it's _*our*_ train set Geezer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I'll certainly add you when I start a list.
Bearing in mind we had 32 the first time, this year 40, I might (might) look for 48 next year. Depends on the response.


Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

I'd possibly have to choose 1 or the other. 

Due to the distance to Cooden which is a 3-day event for me as it's too far to drive and play in 1 day due to early tee times and I'm too tired to drive back the same day after 36 holes and a big meal, it would mean I'm away 5 days out of 7, which would be pushing it. 

The only way I'd be able to do it would be to combine a holiday and bring Max and the wife down to the Cooden area or within a reasonable driving distance which I've done before. 

Fully understand the logic behind it for people with normal jobs but it could mean I have to choose. 

I wouldn't want anyone working around me though, so you have to go with what's best for you Rob &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'd possibly have to choose 1 or the other. 

Due to the distance to Cooden which is a 3-day event for me as it's too far to drive and play in 1 day due to early tee times and I'm too tired to drive back the same day after 36 holes and a big meal, it would mean I'm away 5 days out of 7, which would be pushing it. 

The only way I'd be able to do it would be to combine a holiday and bring Max and the wife down to the Cooden area or within a reasonable driving distance which I've done before. 

Fully understand the logic behind it for people with normal jobs but it could mean I have to choose. 

I wouldn't want anyone working around me though, so you have to go with what's best for you Rob &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate your prompt response and fully understand where you are coming from Robin.
That's why I asked mate.
Thanks


----------



## moogie (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is absolutely the right answer.  Smiffy, for the effort you put in organising these things you have no need to apologise for or be concerned about the dates and why you chose them, if that's what it needs to make sure you're at both then that's what happens, end of.

*Single room for me ( again ) pleaseâ€¦.. :thup: *

Click to expand...


As above


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2017)

I'll be happy with whatever you sort Rob, it's good of you to do all this for us all


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 27, 2017)

moogie said:



			As above
		
Click to expand...

&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;

As as above as above (single room) :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 27, 2017)

At present very disillusioned with golf, the weekend for the Forest pines is my birthday weekend so would give it a miss unless you where short of players.

Cooden could soon be my only golf!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2017)

Weather I'm a youngen or an olden by then, I'll be happy to turn up and enjoy the company - Single Room as always 

Cheers again Smithy for organising this years, was a real shame you could not enjoy it yourself


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

As I only popped my cherry on both of these meets this year (glad I did as both brilliant) I will have to work around what is organised. Too much hard work needs to be put in very early to accommodate any needs I may have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

Smithy you work your proverbials off getting these events together so it's right that you should ensure that the meet suits you as well. It's clear they are popular and i expect you will always get the amount you need without too much hassle


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2017)

Another magnificent couple of days, thank you thank you Smiffy for the effort put in to getting it organised, the auld farts did you proud in your absence, as for next  year, I don't mind what the dates are. 

A single room for me please.


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm up for another battle with Forest Pines next year Smiffy and would like a single room please.


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Dando said:



			I'm up for another battle with Forest Pines next year Smiffy and would like a single room please.
		
Click to expand...

Another here for a single


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Single like this year please


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 27, 2017)

Rob, I will be back in for next year. Gutted I missed this year and never even ended up doing the work travel (well I quit instead!).


----------



## teegirl (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for taking it on again Rob :thup:

single room please.


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2017)

I always advocate that if you book it, you get to call the dates...


----------



## 2blue (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is absolutely the right answer.  Smiffy, for the effort you put in organising these things you have no need to apologise for or be concerned about the dates and why you chose them, if that's what it needs to make sure you're at both then that's what happens, end of.

Single room for me pleaseâ€¦.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree......  single for me please next year :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 27, 2017)

Mid June dates look good Rob. Bren and I will be back and will probably have additional interest from other snappers if space allows.
Sterling work as always.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 27, 2017)

No pressure, bit sooner the are confirmed the better.
Holiday booking here is horrendous as I'm sure you appreciate all too well and Bren and myself are co workers which adds to the complication slightly.
Cheers Rob.


----------



## moogie (Jun 27, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Mid June dates look good Rob. Bren and I will be back and will probably have additional interest from other snappers if space allows.
Sterling work as always.
		
Click to expand...



Oi you......don't be too hasty bringing more snappers
You will push us more "senior" snappers into the soiled pants brigade&#128553;


Only kidding
Top weekend 
More the merrier &#128077;


----------



## Leftie (Jun 27, 2017)

Whatever you decide Rob is fine by me.  

We all appreciate all the hard work you put into organising these meets and it was such a shame that things went bandy for you this year.

Your game.  Your rules.  Your dates.  :thup:

Oh yes.  Single room for me please, as always.  And for Dhan.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 27, 2017)

I would be more than keen to represent the Whippersnappers next year Smiffy!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for your vote of confidence Rich, it's much appreciated!
I have emailed FP this morning to find out if those dates are available, or alternatives if they are not.
I know it's a year away yet, but places like Forest Pines get booked up really quickly and I wanted to make sure we got in.
I remember trying to book up the Cooden meet last year, and only one date was available for the whole of the Summer months!
Will keep you posted and your room request is duly noted.
*Again, thanks for stepping in as Captain this year, you can keep the job next year if you want! Our team lost during my captaincy!! *


Click to expand...

Rob, my public speaking isn't a patch on yours and I quite fancy retiring with my 100% record as captainâ€¦â€¦. 

I'd also endorse the finish adjacent to the clubhouse if it is doable. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2017)

Any date you decide is fine by me, bound to be a great meet whatever.

(As room preference seems to have become part of this post can I ask for a single please)


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't care what date it is, I'll be there.  Suit yourself entirely Rob!!!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Single room &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Thought you said you were retiring at the top.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Thought you said you were retiring at the top.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have a read of that post again if I was you, as in I'd POSSIBLY have to make a choice. 

And if I did, not that it's got bugger all to do with you, I'd drop out of Cooden but again, as stated in that post, if I build it into a holiday as I've done before, I'll just bring the dog & wife with me somewhere nearby. 

Is that ok with you?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'd have a read of that post again if I was you, as in I'd POSSIBLY have to make a choice. 

And if I did, not that it hits bugger all to do with you, I'd drop out of Cooden but again, as stated in that post, if I build it into a holiday as I've done before, I'll just bring the dog & wife with me somewhere nearby. 

Is that ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

Touchy, touchy. You shouldn't speak to your elders like that.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Touchy, touchy. You shouldn't speak to your elders like that.
		
Click to expand...

It's youngsters I don't speak to like that as they hit back, old codgers are fair game.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

Thread closed, 

please see the Old Farts V Whippersnappers Official Thread for the 2018 event


----------

